# New 300 ultra groups



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

took my new 300 ultra out to see how she shoots . this target was with 185 burger VDL's . this was at 200 yards the two high shots are the last 2 shots , I was not letting my barrel cool off. looks like she is going to be a shooter !!!!!!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Good shootin! Looks like you have a good recipe down!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

only thing better is a target you can eat.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

Thumbs up



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Proof Puddin'

R


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Excellent round and even better shooting! Well done.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

If thats 200 yards she should be one hole at 100.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

What gun are you shooting? I have a .300 Ultra on my Christmas wish list, just not sure of what make/model to go with. Thanks

Eric


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Remington. 700 sendaro*

Mine is stainless with a 26" barrel I think they run around $1200


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Whats the recipe and numbers if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*I will pm you info this evening*

I move to the 215 burger VDL , I will send you numbers tonight , need to look at my books and notes ballistic coafishent way better and down range performance .


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Very nice..


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*300 load 215 Berger*

What I am loading now is per Berger data using H1000 federal mag primer and 85.8 grains of powder under max load , coal 3.73 , i have a wyatt extended box . will not get out to shoot them until after Christmas should be getting around 3,000 FPS . Will post up verified volictiys after I shoot and some target picks I am starting a 200 yards .


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

I tore mine down the other day because I thought it was shooting left based on the hole in a 100lb hog running to the right 300 yards away. I did find a rub in the stock, so I re-floated the barrel. I shot it at 100 yards, still on the paper. Moved it up a bit and over some to the the right about 4 clicks. It still shoots three kinds of ammo a 150 and two 180s with in 2 inches of each other and all about MOA groupings. Re-floating the barrel did get rid of the tendency for one of the loads to be to the right about 1". I guess it changed the barrel harmonics. Not that I could hear it sing. The gun shoot well for me, it even drew attention from the fellow two seats down shooting the same hole with a canary yellow custom gun with 2 grams of trigger pull. He invited me down to shoot his gun in a vice and I found that I could do the same thing. I think there are inherently accurate guns of various calibers and you have one!

Congrats. Let the good times roll!

R


----------

